# KUIU 20% off coupon



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

If anybody is looking to get some new kuiu gear for the upcoming season, I have a 20% off coupon you can use. I think it is for new buyers so if you've purchased before, you might need to use a new email address. Anyway, here you go if anyone wants it:

https://share.kuiu.com/x/9KmgOI


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Thank you, that's great.


----------



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

Raptorman, what camo pattern did you settle on?


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

I went Verde, I was debating back and forth but they only had the jacket that I wanted in Verde. So that helped make up my mind.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks again for the code!


----------



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

No problem, I'm glad you used it!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm debating between Kuiu and Sitka. I want the best waterproof/windproof I can get (tends to get wet and blustery up here in AK), and if it is warm too that would be awesome. Any suggestions from people who have them?


----------



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

I don't have any experience with Sitka, but I have used kuiu in Alaska twice, and I'll be using there again for a blacktail hunt on Thursday. It's the real deal. Very good stuff, and cheaper than Sitka. I'm sure Sitka is very good too.


----------



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

Giving this a bump if anyone is still interested


----------



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

Bump since the sale ends soon


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> I'm debating between Kuiu and Sitka. I want the best waterproof/windproof I can get (tends to get wet and blustery up here in AK), and if it is warm too that would be awesome. Any suggestions from people who have them?


I have both Sitka and KUIU. 
I have a set of 90% which are not supposed to be waterproof, and they're not, but they are the most comfortable set of hunting gear I have. They're good for windy days and can stand a little rain but not much. That's OK.

I have a set of Sitka Cloudburst. They're pretty comfortable. The very first time I took them out in the rainy, wet ferns, my knees were soaked. I've never wore them in the rain and had my knees and the top of my shoulder stay dry. I've been pissed about them from the day I bought them.

I have a set of KUIU Yukon raingear. They are rugged and comfortable and have always kept me dry no matter how much it's rained. I think, maybe, the Sitka Cloudburst are a little more comfy for me. But the KUIU Yukon stuff is awesome stuff.

I have a set of KUIU Chugach raingear which are basically the same as the Yukon but a little lighter material. Like the Yukon stuff, it's never let me get wet no matter how much rain I've been in.

Saturday I went hunting for elk and blacktail and it rained all day. I was a little damp because of sweat but between the salt spray in the boat on the way out and bushwacking through the overgrown clearcuts, my Chugach held up against the rain all day.

Sitka is good stuff but I like KUIU better, and it's less expensive. I see no reason to go back to Sitka gear.

Hope that helps.
Chuck J.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

Thank you very much! I was out there over the weekend and was able to try stuff on then use the discount to purchase online. Saved $100!


----------



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm glad you were able to use it!


----------

